
Command-Line Lint - ingve
https://github.com/riscy/command_line_lint#command-line-lint
======
bryanrasmussen
On the one hand I think this is great on the other hand it seems to mainly
suggest aliases and I am somewhat ambivalent about those because when you move
to someone's computer that doesn't have those aliases your muscle memory
betrays you.

